# Home made lures



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been fishing in the Gulf for a while but I'm new to PFF.....here's what I do


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

welcome, they look good.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoyable looking hobby. With the price of lures I'm surprised more of us don't try this.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those look nice!

Tod


----------

